# Leyla needs a sibling



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

:flypig:Hi Guys! Long time no see! I'm ready to get Leyla a sibling. I started to look at breeders but then thought that there are probably other older babies looking for a home. 

Does anyone know of a baby looking for a home? I'm ready for a second right away.

Thank you all!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Often breeders have older dogs, you just need to contact them. also, there's always the havanese rescue.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

In addition to HRI, you may want to look at HALO (Havanese Angel League). My aunt got her second hav from them. She did fly to Ohio to get him. He is a great dog. I just saw a cutie on Petfinder. There isn't much information on him, but I know it is a reputable rescue. He is in Quakertown, PA. It may be worth a phone call to find about about him. Poor guy looks like a mess, but he has that sweet havanese smile! http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/24866574


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think Shagey is adorable ! He really has sweet eyes and I hope he finds a real home very soon.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Please go to havanesetalk and read thru the thread "T-Wags Havanese in FL"


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

sprorchid said:


> Often breeders have older dogs, you just need to contact them. also, there's always the havanese rescue.


Thanks I'll do that and report back.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Brady's mom said:


> In addition to HRI, you may want to look at HALO (Havanese Angel League). My aunt got her second hav from them. She did fly to Ohio to get him. He is a great dog. I just saw a cutie on Petfinder. There isn't much information on him, but I know it is a reputable rescue. He is in Quakertown, PA. It may be worth a phone call to find about about him. Poor guy looks like a mess, but he has that sweet havanese smile! http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/24866574


Thank you for the info on HALO. I think I might have my second baby! I contacted them over the weekend, got a response first thing Monday morning asking me to fill out an application, spoke to them today and they've already checked my references! Tomorrow they call my vet and I think I'll be a mommy to a rescued 9wk-old baby named Hugo....soon-to-be-named Thelonius!!!! :whoo:eace::flypig::llama::clap2:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay, that was fast! I hope it works out.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Pipersmom said:


> Yay, that was fast! I hope it works out.


I toldya I was ready lol!!!! Can't wait to show you pics eace:


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

anaacosta said:


> Thank you for the info on HALO. I think I might have my second baby! I contacted them over the weekend, got a response first thing Monday morning asking me to fill out an application, spoke to them today and they've already checked my references! Tomorrow they call my vet and I think I'll be a mommy to a rescued 9wk-old baby named Hugo....soon-to-be-named Thelonius!!!! :whoo:eace::flypig::llama::clap2:


9 week old?! Wow aren't rescue Havs that young pretty rare? Do you know his backstory?

Best if luck and hope that we can all soon say congrats on the new baby. Will keep my fingers crossed. And I'll tell Bama to keep her paws crossed, too.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have seen his picture on their Facebook page! He is dangerously cute! Keep us posted! HALO rescues from puppy mills, so they often have puppies. I know they got this guy along with 4 or 5 King Charles puppies (they are closely tied with another small dog rescue). They try to get older ones and puppies out of the mills. They will pay for the dogs which is controversial, but they insist that what they pay will never allow someone to make money off a dog. 

Can't wait to hear more!!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Brady's mom said:


> I have seen his picture on their Facebook page! He is dangerously cute! Keep us posted! HALO rescues from puppy mills, so they often have puppies. I know they got this guy along with 4 or 5 King Charles puppies (they are closely tied with another small dog rescue). They try to get older ones and puppies out of the mills. They will pay for the dogs which is controversial, but they insist that what they pay will never allow someone to make money off a dog.
> 
> Can't wait to hear more!!


Ladies and gents...meet Theloneus--- aka Theo!! I was approved and am picking him up Saturday. My sister Laura, Leyla and I will drive to Ohio to pick up our newest family member. I am so happy to play a part in his rescue. Thank you all for steering me to him. Enjoy!!!eace:


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Congrats!!!!! 

Has he had a vet checkup already via the rescue group? 

Dogs rescued (or bought) from puppy mills can have some health problems...giardia and kennel cough are common. So if he hasn't gotten an all clear yet, be sure to be on the lookout for any symptoms. 

I'm so glad he has found a wonderful new home!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations, I'm SO happy for you! You are doing a wonderful thing for this puppy. 
Santa is giving some wonderful early presents this year, we just got one too


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Ewokpup said:


> Congrats!!!!!
> 
> Has he had a vet checkup already via the rescue group?
> 
> ...


He's been to the vet with the rescue group and I'm taking him to my vet ASAP. Can't wait!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Pipersmom said:


> Congratulations, I'm SO happy for you! You are doing a wonderful thing for this puppy.
> Santa is giving some wonderful early presents this year, we just got one too


How is he adjusting? Do you have any suggestions for me? now that I've had Leyla for a while I understand the importance of consitency and setting them up to succeed.

Does anyone have suggestions for me on things to keep in mind before I bring him home?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

OH, he looks just darling! You must be SOOOO excited!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so excited for you! He is soooo cute! Congrats! How old is Leyla? We got Dugan when Brady was almost 3. Brady loved to play with Dugan, but didn't like him getting attention from his Mommy and Daddy. It took a few weeks, but he got used to it and they are the best of friends.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Brady's mom said:


> I am so excited for you! He is soooo cute! Congrats! How old is Leyla? We got Dugan when Brady was almost 3. Brady loved to play with Dugan, but didn't like him getting attention from his Mommy and Daddy. It took a few weeks, but he got used to it and they are the best of friends.


Leyla is 19 months old. How did you introduce them the first time?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

We had the boys play in the yard when they first met. Brady has always loved to play, so that was a great way for them to first meet. Just be sure that Leyla still gets lots of attention and she should be fine. Brady has a jealous streak, so it did take a little time. Then, we added Cassie and started watching other havs in our home, so mine got very used to new dogs visiting . Whenever I have a new dog visit for the first time, I always try to introduce them in the yard or a neutral place.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Brady's mom said:


> We had the boys play in the yard when they first met. Brady has always loved to play, so that was a great way for them to first meet. Just be sure that Leyla still gets lots of attention and she should be fine. Brady has a jealous streak, so it did take a little time. Then, we added Cassie and started watching other havs in our home, so mine got very used to new dogs visiting . Whenever I have a new dog visit for the first time, I always try to introduce them in the yard or a neutral place.


i like the idea of them meeting in a neutral place. makes sense. how do i have Theo enter the house for the first time; carry him? walk him in? let him roam around or take him to his designated wee nwee pad? sorry for the barrage of questions.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I had them meet in the yard as well and then we just all came inside after they got a chance to really sniff each other out and be comfortable.
The most surprising thing to me was how easily he adjusted and how hard it has been on Piper. I am making sure to give her extra attention, feed her first, give her treats first, etc. He is used to sleeping in his crate so I've continued that and Piper is sleeping on the bed with me like she always has and I think she appreciates that break from him. I know they will be best friends and already on day 4 I am seeing her warming up to him so be patient!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Pipersmom said:


> I had them meet in the yard as well and then we just all came inside after they got a chance to really sniff each other out and be comfortable.
> The most surprising thing to me was how easily he adjusted and how hard it has been on Piper. I am making sure to give her extra attention, feed her first, give her treats first, etc. He is used to sleeping in his crate so I've continued that and Piper is sleeping on the bed with me like she always has and I think she appreciates that break from him. I know they will be best friends and already on day 4 I am seeing her warming up to him so be patient!


Great info to know ahead of time. Thank you so much.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Is he home yet? I think I saw a picture of the 3 of you on HALO's facebook page . I hope everything is going well!!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Brady's mom said:


> Is he home yet? I think I saw a picture of the 3 of you on HALO's facebook page . I hope everything is going well!!


Yes he's home! He's beautiful! Picked him up on Saturday. Took him to the vet today and he has conjunctivitis but otherwise well. He was treated for Giardia by the foster mom, so they took a fecal sample and wont get the results til Wednesday. The vet put him on a deworming medicine and gave him a distemper shot. He weighs a bit over 3lbs. We believe he's about 10 weeks old. He's had NO potty training at all so ive been working on that for the last two days and he seems to be pretty smart. He also barks for attention so that's different for us since Leyla never barks. And Leyla is feeling him out. I assume that i shouldn't let them be together yet because of the conjunctivitis....not that Leyla is giving him the time of day lol. Of course i second-guessed my decision to add asecond Hav the first night when he was crying, lol,but im in itfor the long haul. I've been ignoring the barking and it seems to be working. I'm ready for a good night's sleep tho lol!:hurt:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It is so easy to forget the "joys" of puppyhood once we are out of it with our older ones! That is why they make puppies so stinking cute! Otherwise, we wouldn't forget how much work they are . I would ask your vet about letting them together with the conjunctivitis. I would think that after being on medicine for a bit, it would be fine. But, I would ask the vet. I hope you get some sleep soon! Pictures please!!! And Merry Christmas!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Brady's mom said:


> It is so easy to forget the "joys" of puppyhood once we are out of it with our older ones! That is why they make puppies so stinking cute! Otherwise, we wouldn't forget how much work they are . I would ask your vet about letting them together with the conjunctivitis. I would think that after being on medicine for a bit, it would be fine. But, I would ask the vet. I hope you get some sleep soon! Pictures please!!! And Merry Christmas!


So true! so this morning Leyla let him know who the Alpha is lol! it was too cute; Leyla has been allowing him to sniff out her hangout spots but this morning he kept taking a milk bone from her and she finally growled and stood there. you should've seen Theo; he pretty much said "ok ok my bad" and never touched it again. And after a while they played together for the first time!!! Here is a pic of the first time I met him! Oh and by the way, what is the Halo Facebook page name? There are a lot of "Halo"s out there!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

So cute!!! Congratulations, I'm so happy for you 

We are on week two and they are just starting to work it out so hang in there. Piper is very passive so it's very hard not to step in and help her out when my new guy Riley is stealing toys right out of her mouth. 

Merry Christmas! I hope you get some sleep soon


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Merry Christmas I love this trend on Christmas morning. What a special journey towards a beautiful pup. Is he Black and Tan?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

The new puppy is adorable. Glad Leyla is teaching him who's the boss. I'm sure they'll be best buddies after a while. Congratulations.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Pipersmom said:


> So cute!!! Congratulations, I'm so happy for you
> 
> We are on week two and they are just starting to work it out so hang in there. Piper is very passive so it's very hard not to step in and help her out when my new guy Riley is stealing toys right out of her mouth.
> 
> Merry Christmas! I hope you get some sleep soon


I know! Leyla was passive til Theo decided to mess with her food lol!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Suzi said:


> Merry Christmas I love this trend on Christmas morning. What a special journey towards a beautiful pup. Is he Black and Tan?


Thanks! He's black and white. And he prances lol!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

sandypaws said:


> The new puppy is adorable. Glad Leyla is teaching him who's the boss. I'm sure they'll be best buddies after a while. Congratulations.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Having two Havs is the best-Enjoy.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Love the pictures! What a cute boy!!! And Leila of course too!

Glad to hear they are interacting and that they played today. They will be inseparable in no time!

Halo's facebook page is HALO friends & Family. You have to send a request and they will approve you. They are a pretty active group, so there are always lots of puppy pictures and stories of havs


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Ditto's Mom said:


> Congratulations! Having two Havs is the best-Enjoy.


That's what keeps me goin' lol!!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats! I love having two. My family wasn't complete until I got both of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! He is so cute and you couldn't look any happier!!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

UPDATE ON THEO: So besides the conjunctivitus in both eyes, Theo's fecal sample came back positive for Giardia. I've been giving him 50mg a day of Metronidazole since Wednesday. Poor baby. He's got a little bit of separation anxiety but I've been ignoring his barking and he's getting better. It's hard to believe I've had him less than a week; I feel like he's been my baby forever. All things considered I say he's a trooper.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Brady's mom said:


> I have seen his picture on their Facebook page! He is dangerously cute! Keep us posted! HALO rescues from puppy mills, so they often have puppies. I know they got this guy along with 4 or 5 King Charles puppies (they are closely tied with another small dog rescue). They try to get older ones and puppies out of the mills. They will pay for the dogs which is controversial, but they insist that what they pay will never allow someone to make money off a dog.
> 
> Can't wait to hear more!!


where were they rescued from? i wouldn't mind knowing a little of his background if at all possible


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Ewokpup said:


> Congrats!!!!!
> 
> Has he had a vet checkup already via the rescue group?
> 
> ...


Very sound advice


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

anaacosta said:


> UPDATE ON THEO: So besides the conjunctivitus in both eyes, Theo's fecal sample came back positive for Giardia. I've been giving him 50mg a day of Metronidazole since Wednesday. Poor baby. He's got a little bit of separation anxiety but I've been ignoring his barking and he's getting better. It's hard to believe I've had him less than a week; I feel like he's been my baby forever. All things considered I say he's a trooper.


I think giardia is pretty contagious... Did you check with the vet about whether you should be treating Leyla too?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Giardia is pretty common in dogs from puppy mills. 

I don't know any more about where he came from. I just remember seeing him and the cavaliers that he was rescued with on HALO's facebook page. They are adorable too . I would talk to the foster mom and see if she could tell you any more. 

Glad he is doing pretty well. How are the two getting along now?


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

krandall said:


> I think giardia is pretty contagious... Did you check with the vet about whether you should be treating Leyla too?


I did. I have to take Theo back in 3 weeks for a follow-up on the conjunctivitis and i think I'll take Leyla's fecal sample as well so they can test it. in the meantime I've been obsessive about keeping him and his area clean.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Brady's mom said:


> Giardia is pretty common in dogs from puppy mills.
> 
> I don't know any more about where he came from. I just remember seeing him and the cavaliers that he was rescued with on HALO's facebook page. They are adorable too . I would talk to the foster mom and see if she could tell you any more.
> 
> Glad he is doing pretty well. How are the two getting along now?


they are getting along famously! only problem is that he's only 3 lbs and leyla's 8 so she wears him out!! especially with him being sick. So i keep a close eye when they're playing and rescue him when i see leyla's being too rough.


----------

